# Notes On The Kayfun 3.1



## Reinvanhardt (28/4/14)

Due to an insulator problem on my 4 channeled Kayfun Lite Plus a while back my good friend Mister Durden was kind enough to pif me his old Kayfun 3.1. I transferred that insulator to the Lite Plus and decided to try something different with the 3.1 tonight. This home made insulator was cut from an eraser. Been vaping about 2 hours, no problems so far. My main concern is heat radiation from coil. 




So I coiled this baby with the parallel coil at 0.6 ohms. Here's a picture. (See the Suywwacs post here)




As you can see the inner end of the fill hole is blocked with prestik, so I filled from the top. 

This being my initial first-hand experience with a 2 channeled Kayfun, I thought I'd share my impressions. To put it simply, the vape is superior. I've got a massive increase in throat hit and vapour. The vape is fuller, richer and warmer. The vapour is also denser. This hits harder than my Trident at 0.6 ohms. The vape is delicious! Heavenly! Each hit is immensely satisfying! The coil and wick setup is also way simpler. This is really something I can put my name behind, and I'd like to do so now. 

If you are a noob wishing for the Kayfun experience, buy the Original or buy the 3.1 or buy the 2 channeled Lite Plus. I will still enjoy my 4 channels as there are workarounds, but I can only recommend that to people with some RTA experience and plenty of patience.

I have just now after 2 hours of vaping rewicked and inspected the insulator, no probs. Let me know if you guys are interested in the home made insulator's lifespan and effectiveness.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Alex (28/4/14)

I really need to get an original Kayfun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (28/4/14)

Alex said:


> I really need to get an original Kayfun



Lol! I really need to get a Reo. I love all this RTA fiddling and experimentation but I've realized it's just stepping stones. The less of the same gear I buy now the quicker I can get a Reo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (28/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Lol! I really need to get a Reo. I love all this RTA fiddling and experimentation but I've realized it's just stepping stones. The less of the same gear I buy now the quicker I can get a Reo



In he mean time, you should get yourself a hammer, it's the best mod ever imho 

seriously

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/14)

Thanks for sharing your insights and experiences. With super photos as well. 

Your insulator is brilliant

I have the 3.1 clone 2 channel

May i ask what does blocking the inner end of the fill hole with prestik do? Does it prevent juice from leaking out the side juice fill port? I also fill mine from the top

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/4/14)

Thanks, great points to ponder. Clearly, the 4 channel Kayfun Lite Plus is not to be recommended.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (28/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks, great points to ponder. Clearly, the 4 channel Kayfun Lite Plus is not to be recommended.



Well actually, I have a 4 channel Kayfun, use it all day long, never have any dry hits, never gurgles, vapes like a boss.

Things I have done to make it so.

drilled out airhole to 2.5mm
cleared out the center pin air-hole channel (left over machining material)

Other than that, use a normal cotton wick, in an upside down U shape on a 1.5mm micro coil.


----------



## Andre (28/4/14)

Alex said:


> Well actually, I have a 4 channel Kayfun, use it all day long, never have any dry hits, never gurgles, vapes like a boss.
> 
> Things I have done to make it so.
> 
> ...


Good to hear you have solved it. Suppose not all will like such a big air hole.


----------



## Alex (28/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Good to hear you have solved it. Suppose not all will like such a big air hole.



I was on a quest to replicate the draw on the 3.1. The larger air-hole achieves that for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (28/4/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks for sharing your insights and experiences. With super photos as well.
> 
> Your insulator is brilliant
> 
> ...



Yes Silver it negates the side fill hole completely. The one way valve mechanism inside the fill hole is prone to leaking on the clones.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/4/14)

@Reinvanhardt , <<(see i chose the correct one there ..)

I agree with you %100 , i have had the kayfun 3.1 clone since Jan and once i learnt to fill from the top properly , ie . fill , screw top on , invert remove finger from air hole , complete top screw (listen for the little pop ) Done .
It's been a absolute winner it doesn't leak anymore and outperforms many other RBA's in flavour / TH .
I have the air screw basically full open and just love the performance .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## andro (28/4/14)

I borrowed a photo from the forum because mine look exactly like this one. Can i use the 2 holes under the screws to put the tail of the coil in ? Or is better to put it under the screw only ?


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/4/14)

@andro , you can use the holes in the posts , for a single coil it's will mean lotsa kanthal to get the coil ontop of the air hole ... probably better with dual coils .


----------



## RevnLucky7 (28/4/14)

I have spare insulators. PM me so that we can work something out. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/4/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> I have spare insulators. PM me so that we can work something out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



which insulators ?? top middle or bottom ..?


----------

